# ceiling fan pull crankbaits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Hays guys its been a long while since i have posted any baits but heres a couple ceiling fan pull baits that i painted up , hope u guys like


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

very cool


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

The perfect addition for any man-cave!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Now the bass can turn them on. ;-)


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Love 'em...well done

MS


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the comments,
had them hanging in the garage fan for two days a my buddy already took them what are friends for.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You've certainly progressed with your paint work, Jody. Those are really nice paint patterns. Well done.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

These should turn the Bass on in those hot summer days LOL!! Nice baits!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jody, neat idea. That tail must really whip around!

Like Vince said you have really been painting some nice stuff!


----------

